# Doug Wilson



## AV1611 (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you know of any articles and books that critique the work of Doug Wilson?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2007)

GreenBaggins blog is doing it at the moment; Doug sometimes comments.
http://greenbaggins.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.wscal.edu/bookstore/store/details.php?id=917


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 13, 2007)

The Confessional Presbyterian Journal 2 (While you're at it, pick up 1 and 3.


----------

